# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cumpleaños de Antonio Callejas

## jlois

Pues eso, que me he venido aquí para deciros que tenemos a un forero de los buenos de cumple, así que si se acerca por aquí que sepa que le queda un café pagado por mi parte...je je je.
Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

Qué le podemos decir!

Muchas Felicidades Antonio! Qué sigas muchos años más deleitándonos con tus maravillosas fotografías y comentarios.

Ah! Y no se es más viejo, se tiene más experiencia :Wink: 

Un saludo
Sergi

----------


## Luján

Pues felicidades Antonio,

Que cumplas muchos más!

----------


## juanlo

Mas de lo mismo:
Muchas felicidades Antonio.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Seguro que hoy nos sorprende con algún reportaje de los suyos.

----------


## tescelma

Me uno a al fiesta. Felicidades!
Tarta?., no gracias, estoy a dieta.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Antonio:

Pues yo me repito tambien muchas felicidades, que cumplas muchos mas, que nosotros lo veamos y que muchas gracias por tu aportacion al foro.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## lenos

Muchas felicidades Antonio. Que pases un buen día.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno Antonio, muchas felicidades y que sean muchos más. Gracias por tu aportación excelente al foro, a tus reportajes gráficos y tus fantásticas explicaciones. Gracias de verdad.

Un saludo.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Joder....
Acabo de llegar a casa después de un día de esos de aúpa y me encuentro con esto!!!!
Muchas, pero muchas gracias a todos, es increible la relación que se puede llegar a conseguir con gentes de latitudes en las que no has estado nunca, sólo unidos por una afición, un ordenador y grandes dosis de amabilidad y cortesía como la que habeis demostrado conmigo en el tiempo (poco) que llevo en este foro.

Un abrazo a todos compañeros
Antonio

----------


## Salut

Con retraso... ¡Feliz Cumple!

----------


## Xuquer

Ostras, feliz cumpleaños Antonio,  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:   que pena que se me habia pasao, lo siento ¿ como estaba la tarta ??  :Big Grin: 

hay que consensuar (que palabro mas de moda  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) una KDD nacional...o inter-regional o como se diga, no veas lo que os pwerdeis no conociendo a Luján, me imagino que como a muchos de vosotros  :Cool:  :Smile:  :Wink: 
FELICIDADES 

SALU2  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Ostras, feliz cumpleaños Antonio,   que pena que se me habia pasao, lo siento ¿ como estaba la tarta ?? 
> 
> hay que consensuar (que palabro mas de moda ) una KDD nacional...o inter-regional o como se diga, no veas lo que os pwerdeis no conociendo a Luján, me imagino que como a muchos de vosotros 
> FELICIDADES 
> 
> SALU2


 :Embarrassment:  no soy para tanto  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Bueno.... Ya os tenía en mi lista negra :Big Grin: 
Muchas gracias a todos,sois un encanto de compañeros.
Un abrazo 
Antonio

----------


## FEDE

Hola Antonio  :Smile: 

Muchas felicidades amigo en el dia de tu cumple, espero que hayas tenido un buen dia y hayas recibido muchos regalos, por mi parte recibe el cariño de un amigo y mis mayores deseos de felicidad.

Un gran abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hola Antonio, muchas felicidades de mi parte también. Espero que te lo hayas pasado bien :Wink:  :Wink: .


Un Saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Antonio :Smile: 

Un fuerte abrazo de parte de toda la familia :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola Antonio  :Smile: 

Uuuyyy!!!!! Mírate en el espejo... te ha salido una nueva cana y ya tienes una arruga más!! jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

Muchas felicidades amigo, espero que hayas pasado un buen día  :Smile: 

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas felicidades, Antonio. ¿un cafecito?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Y muchas felicidades también a Cantarin :Smile: 

Acabo de mirar el calendario y pone que hoy también es su cumpleaños.

Queremos tarta :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Y muchas felicidades también a Cantarin
> 
> Acabo de mirar el calendario y pone que hoy también es su cumpleaños.
> 
> Queremos tarta


¡hombre, Jose Manuel! no me habia percatado.
Puedes compartir los gastos con Antonio. ¡¡Felicidades!!

----------


## ARAGORM

Feliz cumpleaños Antonio, que lo pases muy bien con los tuyos.
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

> Y muchas felicidades también a Cantarin
> 
> Acabo de mirar el calendario y pone que hoy también es su cumpleaños.
> 
> *Queremos tarta*


Y un cholcolatito  :Big Grin:  lo siento pero no me había percatado de mirar el calendario  :Embarrassment:  he recordado el de Antonio, por el año pasado, ya que hoy también cumple años un familiar.

Muchas felicidades amigo Cantarín, espero que también hayas pasado un buen dia y hayas recibido muchos regalos, como le he dicho ha Antonio, recibe de mi parte el cariño de un amigo y mis mayores deseos de felicidad.

Un gran abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Vaya...te tenía apuntado con letras muy grandes y al final me han surgido ciertos problemas durante el dia de hoy que me han hecho no poder felicitarte antes...pero ya veo que todos los colegas se han apuntado a este pequeño homenaje...que pases un buen dia y a tener otro año en esa cuenta que espero sea muy muy larga jejeje...ah...y yo que lo vea ....

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona tan al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

Y hago estensivas las felicitaciones para el amigo Cantarín , por supuesto, que tambien disfrutes de tu dia y que tengas mucha suerte en este año.

----------


## juanlo

Un poco tarde, pero me uno a esa felicitación.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hay que ver... Ha pasado un añito en un santiamén.  :Frown:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Os debo mil perdones a todos vosotros.
Ayer anduve muy liado con mis asuntos particulares y para colmo tengo el ordenador estropeado... 
Mil gracias a todos por vuestra gentileza, sois de lo mejor :Smile: 

Un abrazo también a nuestro amigo Cantarín, que ya veo que somos nacidos el mismo día. (lo malo abunda, jejeje)...

Un chocolate con porras teneis pagado en la barra... 

Un abrazo muy fuerte a todos.
Antonio

----------


## REEGE

Tanto a Cantarín como a Antonio Callejas, muchas felicidades y que el próximo año podamos felicitaros de nuevo... Yo el viernes me acordé de Cantarín, pero éste fin de semana ha sido ajetreado y de turismo rural, en el paraíso de la perdiz roja... Encomienda de Mudela, más conocida como una de las fincas donde su majestad don Juan Carlos I, hace sus cacerías... Un sitio precioso y más con un tiempo así...

----------


## perdiguera

Como todos los santos tienen novena y los cumpleaños octava, aquí va mi más cordial felicitación a ambos. Yo los fines de semana no me puedo conectar, disculpas por no haberlo escrito antes.
Un saludo.

----------


## pevema

Muchas felicidades aunque sea con retraso para Antonio y Cantarin.

----------


## Salut

Aivá! Con retraso, pero felicidades "paisano"!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Y otro abrazo pa cantarín  :Smile: 

Que cumplais muchos, muchos, muuuuchos más años poniendo fotazas en el foro, jejeje...

----------


## ben-amar Jr

perdón por el retraso antonio pero muchas felicidades, no te las he podido dártelas antes porque no me acordaba del la contraseña y cumple muchos más

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> perdón por el retraso antonio pero muchas felicidades, no te las he podido dártelas antes porque no me acordaba del la contraseña y cumple muchos más


Hola ben-amar Jr.
Yo no he perdido mi contraseña, pero estoy muy liado últimamente... :Embarrassment: 

Muchas gracias por acordarte. Un abrazo
Antonio

----------


## nando

Hola nene  :Big Grin: 

acabo de darme cuenta de este hilo  :Frown:  pues eso un año mas viejo eeeeeeeeh¡¡¡¡¡ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment: 

y cuantos cumples?????? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

felicidades ¡¡¡ :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> Hola nene 
> 
> acabo de darme cuenta de este hilo  pues eso un año mas viejo eeeeeeeeh¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> y cuantos cumples??????
> 
> felicidades ¡¡¡


Hombre Nando, eso no se pregunta :Big Grin: 

Todos sabemos que cumple 25 :Big Grin:

----------


## pevema



----------


## ben-amar

> Hombre Nando, eso no se pregunta
> 
> Todos sabemos que cumple 25


jajajajajaa, siiiiiiiiii, en cada pata  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Hola nene 
> 
> acabo de darme cuenta de este hilo  pues eso un año mas viejo eeeeeeeeh¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> y cuantos cumples??????
> 
> felicidades ¡¡¡


pero cuantos cumples????? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos  :Smile: 

Y en especial a los amigos Antonio Callejas y Cantarín que me parece que hoy están de cumpleaños. 
Espero que estéis pasando un gran día en compañía de vuestros familiares y aunque la cosa está muy mala, se hayan acordado de vosotros. Yo desde aquí me he acordado, ahora solo espero que nos podamos ver pronto sería mi mayor alegría.

Un fuerte abrazo para cada uno  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Ha tenido que venir Fede para recordarnos los cumpleaños... jejeje
Bueno pues por la parte que me toca, digo lo mismo:
Felicitar a éstos dos pilares del foro que aunque ahora nos tengan un pelin abandonados, son muy importantes y se les echa mucho de menos.
Espero que hayais pasado un buen dia rodeados de la gente que más queréis.
Un abrazo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Antonio y Jose Manuel :Smile: 

Espero que hayáis pasado un gran día en compañía de vuestros seres queridos.

Un abrazo y a ver si se os ve algo más por aquí

----------


## perdiguera

Mis mejores deseos para ambos y como sé que son los suyos los digo en voz alta: que se llenen todos los embalses.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Muchas felicidades a los 2, que hayais pasado un buen día, con vuestro conocidos. Siento no haberme acordado.

Un saludo

----------


## jlois

Felicidades, Antonio y Cantarín, siempre es agradable que se recuerden este tipo de efemérides, jejeje, y más cuando pasando el tiempo uno se hace más....como lo diría, más veterano, más experimentado...más amigo. Que seais muy dichosos.

----------


## ARAGORM

Felicidades a los dos, espero que hayais pasado un buen dia con los vuestros.
P.D. No olvideis de pasar a pagar por la cafeteria, que yo me he tomado la libertad de tomarme una copa a vuestra salud. :Smile: 
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Aunque tarde, mis felicitaciones tambien para los dos.
Un abrazo

----------


## Jonasino

Perdon por reabrir el hilo, pero con un poco retraso ¡¡¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Antonio Callejas¡¡¡¡¡  ¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Cantarin¡¡¡¡¡¡

----------

